# KCC's Pet Photo Contest! (Entries due June 4th, 11PM UTC)



## Raiden (May 22, 2019)

Welcome to the first KFC KCC Pet Photo Contest! We created this event after seeing interest from our and the .

This contest is meant to be easy and fun. We want to see pictures of your pets! To participate, you would only have to:

•                          Upload a creative photo of your pet (you can also be in the photo)
•                          Include your name and date somewhere in the picture
*OR* Upload Three Photos as Proof (One Photo as the Official Entry, and 2 more as additional evidence it was taken by you)
•                          Finally upload the picture to the . 

In two weeks, users will vote to select the best photos. You are encouraged to be creative and funny if you would like. The contents of the photo are up to you, if they have your pet!

You can also gain contest points! The point system is as follows:

1st Place- 7 Points
2nd Place- 4 Points
3rd Place- 2 Points

30K in rep points for all participants .

Dates to Remember:

All Photos Are Due by: Tuesday, June 4th, 11PM UTC (7PM EST)

Please feel free to post any questions or discussion here.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Sassy (May 22, 2019)

Good shit can they be pets that have passed away?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (May 22, 2019)

That was up quick


----------



## GRIMMM (May 22, 2019)

So I need to take new pics with a timestamp, or can I use an old photo? Do I have to enter my dogs separately?


----------



## Moritsune (May 22, 2019)

A bit harder to get a username note in with a pet photo than with food. This is also one of the rare times you can have an anonymous entry system like the poetry contest if you'd like.


----------



## Dr. White (May 22, 2019)

I'm currently at school and my pets are at home with the lady, so can I use ones I've already uploaded to the site?


----------



## Yamato (May 22, 2019)

Also, maybe we can have themed pet photos too 
Like dress up, outdoor, sleepy, etc.


----------



## Xel (May 22, 2019)

I could try taking a good pic of my rat  But she is either asleep or hyper


----------



## Raiden (May 22, 2019)

Hi guys. I spoke to Staff and made a few changes to the OP. Instead of a name/timestamp, you can provide multiple photos as evidence that it's your pet. We just need some way to prove authenticity. I hope this helps.



Sassy said:


> Good shit can they be pets that have passed away?



Thanks for posting Sassy. I think this would be acceptable for the contest.



GRIMMM said:


> So I need to take new pics with a timestamp, or can I use an old photo? Do I have to enter my dogs separately?



Multiple dogs in one picture is fine. You can also take multiple photos if a timestamp is too stressful/hard to get in the picture.



Moritsune said:


> *A bit harder to get a username note in with a pet photo than with food.* This is also one of the rare times you can have an anonymous entry system like the poetry contest if you'd like.



Thanks for flagging this! I changed the rules so that they are more flexible. I think the current submission thread is fine for now because some people might be in their photos.



Dr. White said:


> I'm currently at school and my pets are at home with the lady, so can I use ones I've already uploaded to the site?



I think that's okay for this contest.



Yamato said:


> Also, maybe we can have themed pet photos too
> Like dress up, outdoor, sleepy, etc.



Yeah this is a trial run. If we do it again, I definitely think themes would be a great idea



Suzutsuki said:


> I could try taking a good pic of my rat  But she is either asleep or hyper



Haha no worries! Let me know if you have any issues with the photos

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Xel (May 22, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Haha no worries! Let me know if you have any issues with the photos



Well I'm fairly sure I've posted pics of her here and there already. I could just use existing ones if I'm unable to get good new ones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (May 22, 2019)

My phone dosen't work just like my brain.


----------



## Sassy (May 22, 2019)

Another question ? What do you mean by verifying you did it ? All my pics are not exactly labeled on what time, and when. Only way I can do that is screenshot them from Facebook. 

Is that allowed ?


----------



## Lew (May 22, 2019)

I feel like this is a lot of hassle lmao


----------



## Azeruth (May 22, 2019)

Sassy said:


> Another question ? What do you mean by verifying you did it ? All my pics are not exactly labeled on what time, and when. Only way I can do that is screenshot them from Facebook.
> 
> Is that allowed ?


You need to be able to prove you took the picture, otherwise anybody could enter any picture and that defeats the point of the contest.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yamato (May 22, 2019)

Been two years as of today since my dog passed from cancer. Would like to honor her in this first pet photo contest. Will try to find multiple photos of her

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Xel (May 22, 2019)

I could share my entire google photos gallery of Yuki if that would be enough proof


----------



## Sassy (May 22, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> You need to be able to prove you took the picture, otherwise anybody could enter any picture and that defeats the point of the contest.


Is it ok if I do it like that? Screenshot from Facebook to verify when and my name next to it? I'll cross my last name out, but everyone knows on here that my name's Cassandra.


----------



## Azeruth (May 22, 2019)

Sassy said:


> Is it ok if I do it like that? Screenshot from Facebook to verify when and my name next to it? I'll cross my last name out, but everyone knows on here that my name's Cassandra.


I should probably let @Raiden handle this one.


Although I feel like the longer I look at this the more unsure I am with letting older photos be counted. Normally in PotW it's in the rules that they have to be new photos and I feel like we're over-complicating this a bit. Definitely something that needs to be considered in a future theme.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sassy (May 22, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> I should probably let @Raiden handle this one.
> 
> 
> Although I feel like the longer I look at this the more unsure I am with letting older photos be counted. Normally in PotW it's in the rules that they have to be new photos and I feel like we're over-complicating this a bit. Definitely something that needs to be considered in a future theme.


It's ok. If it's not accepted or if you feel it shouldn't be accepted I'll understand. They both passed away my pets about 4 to 5 years ago I don't really have any newer photos of them. Last photos of them were again 4 to 5 years ago. I understand if it shouldn't be accepted no worries.


----------



## Jibutters (May 22, 2019)

I think that for this opening contest, all and any pets should be allowed. Keep the proof system there with either the name or multiple photos, but it's like the grand opening to something beautiful, pictures of cuties!! 

Later when you get into themes and further pet contests you can make them more like PotW and make them have to be taken for the purpose of the contest.

Idk just an idea


----------



## Jibutters (May 22, 2019)

Question though, we are only entering 1 photo for the contest right? The others are just there for proof and enjoyment?? Also like the 3-5 photo range is ok???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dark Wanderer (May 22, 2019)

Awesome, would love to enter a picture of one of the birds.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The hidden mist god (May 22, 2019)

Yo people yall should just take pictures and have a note card saying like by (username)


----------



## LesExit (May 23, 2019)

I'm adopting rats this saturday. I shall take and post all the pics


----------



## Xel (May 23, 2019)

The hidden mist god said:


> Yo people yall should just take pictures and have a note card saying like by (username)



It's easy with a dog or a cat, but not so much with a skittish rat


----------



## Raiden (May 23, 2019)

Thank you for stepping in @Azeruth .



Sassy said:


> Is it ok if I do it like that? Screenshot from Facebook to verify when and my name next to it? I'll cross my last name out, but everyone knows on here that my name's Cassandra.



The alternative, which is posting multiple photos as proof, might work better for you. Let me know; I'm happy to take a look at the photos.



Jibutters said:


> Question though, we are only entering 1 photo for the contest right? The others are just there for proof and enjoyment?? Also like the 3-5 photo range is ok???



Hey Ji. One photo is for the official entry. The others are for primarily proof just so we know it's true. Only 3 in total are needed.


----------



## Raiden (May 23, 2019)

Yamato said:


> Been two years as of today since my dog passed from cancer. Would like to honor her in this first pet photo contest. Will try to find multiple photos of her



Aww thank you for sharing with us. Looking forward to seeing the photos  .



Jibutters said:


> I* think that for this opening contest, all and any pets should be allowed. *Keep the proof system there with either the name or multiple photos, but it's like the grand opening to something beautiful, pictures of cuties!!
> 
> Later when you get into themes and further pet contests you can make them more like PotW and make them have to be taken for the purpose of the contest.
> 
> Idk just an idea



Yeah so far this is the gameplan. Older photos are allowed for now and then themes later. We had to check to see if there was sufficient interest in this type of contest. Now that there seems to be, we can probably experiment with more specific themes in future events.



Dark Wanderer said:


> Awesome, would love to enter a picture of one of the birds.



Yay! Excited to see it.



LesExit said:


> I'm adopting rats this saturday. I shall take and post all the pics



That's so sweet  .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sassy (May 23, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Thank you for stepping in @Azeruth .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okies. I'll pm you later gotta head to work soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoJo (May 24, 2019)

LesExit said:


> I'm adopting rats this saturday. I shall take and post all the pics


@Santi


----------



## Nataly (May 24, 2019)

I am definitely in, I can't wait for all the furry entries.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kinjin (May 25, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I am definitely in, I can't wait for all the fury entries.


Since when do you own a pet?

>fury

lol


----------



## Lew (May 25, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Since when do you own a pet?
> 
> >fury
> 
> lol


Wouldn't be a contest without a Nat entry.


----------



## Nataly (May 25, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Since when do you own a pet?
> 
> >fury
> 
> lol


I have had many pets in my life, you want me to show all of them to you with a proof?

Damn autocorrect  I didn't even notice


----------



## Lew (May 25, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I have had many pets in my life, you want me to show all of them to you with a proof?
> 
> Damn autocorrect  I didn't even notice


post them now


----------



## Raiden (May 25, 2019)

￼￼￼


----------



## dergeist (May 25, 2019)

@Sassky there's a thread.


----------



## Kinjin (May 25, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I have had many pets in my life, you want me to show all of them to you with a proof?
> 
> Damn autocorrect  I didn't even notice


So you don't own a pet currently. That's what I asked


----------



## Nataly (May 25, 2019)

@Kinjin No, I don't, I wish though


----------



## wibisana (May 26, 2019)

So i cant put the pic of stray cats that lives in front of my rent home?


----------



## Raiden (May 26, 2019)

wibisana said:


> So i cant put the pic of stray cats that lives in front of my rent home?



Hmm do you take care of the cat in any way? I think this might be hard to accomodate for because we said only pets. We also have to be careful to not step over other PoTW themes. Don't wait to step on anyone's toes or be unfair .

EDIT: Oh that was a joke. Got it  .


----------



## colours (May 27, 2019)

Omg all the photos are precious 

I might have to enter too

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jibutters (May 27, 2019)

colours said:


> Omg all the photos are precious
> 
> I might have to enter too


YAAAAAAASSSS!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Velvet (May 28, 2019)

* yaay*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lew (May 28, 2019)

Some very cute entries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (May 28, 2019)

colours said:


> Omg all the photos are precious
> 
> I might have to enter too



Yesss. I agree with @Jibutters. Please do!



Velvet said:


> * yaay*



Thanks for entering! Is everything OK?



Lew said:


> Some very cute entries



Absolutely. Glad people like it : 3.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jibutters (May 28, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Yesss. I agree with @Jibutters. Please do!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes as many as we can get!! So precious!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Velvet (May 28, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Thanks for entering! Is everything OK?



*Ofc *

*Was hard to pick a main picture hehehe shes always cute

Could`ve gone with my cocker spaniel or mix, or the cats, maybe even Bubbles or parrot

But theres enough kitties and doggies so bunny it is *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pfft (May 29, 2019)

I want a kitty witty to win so badly... like it better happen


----------



## pfft (May 29, 2019)

Velvet said:


> *Ofc *
> 
> *Was hard to pick a main picture hehehe shes always cute
> 
> ...


There is never enough kitties wtf !!!


----------



## Velvet (May 30, 2019)

pfft said:


> There is never enough kitties wtf !!!



*True true 

But I have way too many pictures of my kitties and doggies that it would be much harder to choose one for entry 
*


----------



## pfft (May 30, 2019)

Velvet said:


> *True true
> 
> But I have way too many pictures of my kitties and doggies that it would be much harder to choose one for entry *


How many pets do you own? Damn I have zero. Rubbing  your pets in my face like that


----------



## Velvet (May 30, 2019)

pfft said:


> How many pets do you own? Damn I have zero. Rubbing  your pets in my face like that



*I have 2 doggies, 5 kitties, bunny and cockatiel 

Had a hamster too but she passed away few weeks ago *


----------



## pfft (May 30, 2019)

Velvet said:


> *I have 2 doggies, 5 kitties, bunny and cockatiel
> 
> Had a hamster too but she passed away few weeks ago *


Gimme a kitty!


----------



## Velvet (May 30, 2019)

pfft said:


> Gimme a kitty!



*I would if you lived close  2 of my cats are such hoes *


----------



## Yamato (May 30, 2019)

Cockatiel!
I raise some as well.


----------



## MaruUchiha (May 30, 2019)

Seriously tired of accidentally clicking on this..


----------



## Moritsune (May 30, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Seriously tired of accidentally clicking on this..


Dismiss the notification then, pretty easy concept.


----------



## MaruUchiha (May 30, 2019)

Moritsune said:


> Dismiss the notification then, pretty easy concept.


Or this could just not exist ever? I like that concept more


----------



## MaruUchiha (May 30, 2019)

Moritsune said:


> Dismiss the notification then, pretty easy concept.


U mad bro?


----------



## Velvet (May 30, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Or this could just not exist ever? I like that concept more



* You got a problem with cute animals?*


----------



## MaruUchiha (May 30, 2019)

Velvet said:


> * You got a problem with cute animals?*


I love dogs, but I hate accidentally clicking on ads more


----------



## Velvet (May 30, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> I love dogs, but I hate accidentally clicking on ads more



*Those can be easily closed and won`t appear a second time in your tab thingy *


----------



## MaruUchiha (May 30, 2019)

Velvet said:


> *Those can be easily closed and won`t appear a second time in your tab thingy *


Yea didn't know that, thanks. The other guy could've been way less condescending about that, then he gets butthurt and negs because I was a smartass back


----------



## Velvet (May 30, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Yea didn't know that, thanks. The other guy could've been way less condescending about that, then he gets butthurt and negs because I was a smartass back



*Mori is a sweetie pie i promise 

He said the thing I said tbh

Once you dismiss the notification banners at the top of the forum they don`t appear until next time a contest is up

I know they might seem "annoying" but they have a purpose to bring people to participate *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2019)

Unfortunately I missed the game.  Got stuck working overtime today.

But i’m ecstatic that this looks like it will be a competitive series!


----------



## Nataly (May 31, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Unfortunately I missed the game.  Got stuck working overtime today.
> 
> But i’m ecstatic that this looks like it will be a competitive series!


But the deadline is on June 4th, so you should have plenty of time to submit a photo


----------



## Kinjin (May 31, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Unfortunately I missed the game.  Got stuck working overtime today.
> 
> But i’m ecstatic that this looks like it will be a competitive series!


Seems like you wanted to post this in the NBA thread  Global notice too OP.

Go Raptors!


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 1, 2019)

Tfw you don't have a pet to showcase 

But seriously, those are really good photos of cute pets in the submission thread. Voting stage will be fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 1, 2019)

Where did time go lol. Only three or so days left.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Velvet (Jun 4, 2019)

@Raiden


----------



## Xel (Jun 4, 2019)

Well RIP, time went by too fast


----------



## Yamato (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## Raiden (Jun 4, 2019)

Thanks again for participating guys! Awesome that we had this many entries. 

I'll try to put up a poll later tonight (on EST time).



Velvet said:


> @Raiden



 



Suzutsuki said:


> Well RIP, time went by too fast



Still about an hour left! 



Yamato said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pfft (Jun 4, 2019)

colours said:


> Omg all the photos are precious
> 
> I might have to enter too


Where the fuck r your kitty witties?!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## colours (Jun 4, 2019)

pfft said:


> Where the fuck r your kitty witties?!!



Awe fuck

Let me go look for them real quick and see if they're laying cute


----------



## Raiden (Jun 4, 2019)

Hmm the deadline we set passed but I think we'll do another contest!


----------



## pfft (Jun 4, 2019)

colours said:


> Awe fuck
> 
> Let me go look for them real quick and see if they're laying cute


Gimme my kitties!!!!!


----------



## pfft (Jun 4, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Hmm the deadline we set passed but I think we'll do another contest!


Omgaaawwww

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 4, 2019)

pfft said:


> Omgaaawwww



Yeah it just closed a short time ago but we will definitely do more in the future .


----------



## Raiden (Jun 4, 2019)

Hi guys,

Voting threads are up for the entries! Sorry, I had to create two separate threads for voting because the are eleven entries (it's way too much to put in one thread I think). Please let me know if there are problems, and I can try to catch them. There are only two threads, but there will be three winners (first, second, and third place).

I can't say thank you enough for sharing

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nataly (Jun 5, 2019)

Raiden, it might be a good idea to include links for both polls in the voting threads themselves so people don't forget to vote in both of them. 



Another thing is I am pretty sure people can figure out that the number of the entry itself without it being threadmarked or indicated any other way(For example, Entry 2 - Yamato).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 5, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Raiden, it might be a good idea to include links for both polls in the voting threads themselves so people don't forget to vote in both of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing is I am pretty sure people can figure out that the number of the entry itself without it being threadmarked or indicated any other way(For example, Entry 2 - Yamato).



Hi Nataly. Thanks for flagging. I added everyone's names to the poll and also hyperlinks to each thread. Please let me know if you think anything else can be done better .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 5, 2019)

Wonderful entries! Such cute NF pets. I really wanted to enter but I’ve been out of town. Next time! Great job, everyone.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 6, 2019)

11 entries . Excellent photos and as expected, very difficult choices to make. Keep on changing my mind and voting is almost closed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 6, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> 11 entries . Excellent photos and as expected, very difficult choices to make. Keep on changing my mind and voting is almost closed



Yeah 11 entries is wild! I'm glad that people like it.


----------



## Nataly (Jun 6, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Yeah 11 entries is wild! I'm glad that people like it.


Do you think the voting should be prolonged since not many people have voted or it won't make a difference either way?


----------



## Raiden (Jun 6, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Do you think the voting should be prolonged since not many people have voted or it won't make a difference either way?



I'm down to extend it. Let me ask Azeruth to confirm.


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 6, 2019)

Someone voted for themselves


----------



## Raiden (Jun 6, 2019)

*Deadline Extended: Votes will count up to June 7th, 2019 @ 10:52 PM UTC. Please vote before then. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 6, 2019)

Vote up


----------



## Raiden (Jun 7, 2019)

@poutanko please please please vote for a second place entry. There's not a lot of time left. 

Anyone else spot problems with voting?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 7, 2019)

Voting looks clean otherwise


----------



## poutanko (Jun 7, 2019)

Raiden said:


> @poutanko please please please vote for a second place entry. There's not a lot of time left.
> 
> Anyone else spot problems with voting?


...why did you do this to me?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 8, 2019)

Thank you again to everyone who participated in the Pet Photo contest! It was amazing to learn more about all of you. Thank you for opening up and sharing heartfelt pictures with the community.

The votes for this contest were very close. I am happy to share that the following entrants won first second and third place:

1st Place: @Parallax (8 Points Total)
2nd Place: @Dr. White (6 Points Total)
3rd Place: A Tie Between @Everlong  and @Nataly (Both with five Points)

Big round of applause for all entrants, who will receive rep participation points too 

We will try to hold more contests in the future. I will make a Discussion thread for feedback and ideas shortly. Stay tuned! In the meantime,  Entries are due on June 9th @ 1600 EST.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 8, 2019)

Congrats to the winners!!  I loved seeing all the pictures of our lovely pets 

Thanks for hosting @Raiden!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 8, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> Congrats to the winners!!  I loved seeing all the pictures of our lovely pets
> 
> Thanks for hosting @Raiden!!



Thank you buddy   .


----------



## Nataly (Jun 8, 2019)

Congratulations, winners and pet owners, I had a blast participating and looking at all the cuties. 
I gave my votes to Jibutters and Melodie, really loved their entries.

Thanks for hosting, it was a fun time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rep Bot (Jun 8, 2019)

Congratulations! All reps are delivered. If someone was missed, please, inform @Raiden .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 8, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Congratulations, winners and pet owners, I had a blast participating and looking at all the cuties.
> I gave my votes to Jibutters and Melodie, really loved their entries.
> 
> Thanks for hosting, it was a fun time.


Thanks Nataly 

Pitsy is the best so pretty

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 9, 2019)

Congratulations to the winners and everyone who participated. All lovely pets

Reactions: Like 1


----------

